# Roller Coaster Tycoon wont play!!!



## benwins (Feb 22, 2008)

Recently got roller coaster tycoon 3 plus the soaked expansion they both install fine but when i go to play it, it pops up and says please insert roller coaster tycoon 3 disc when it is already inserted, please help..

Cheers


----------



## insectoid (Feb 21, 2008)

try cleaning the disk


----------



## benwins (Feb 22, 2008)

Its clean, no dirt n there isnt a scratch on it


----------



## Paole27 (Feb 22, 2008)

Try seeing if the disc shows up when you insert it into the computer. To do this, go to "My Computer" and see if the disc shows up. Tell me the results and ill help you from there.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

When you say you recently got it? Purchased from a store or maybe an illegal copy.
The "Please insert disc" usually means its not the correct/ original disc.
Had to ask..


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

Ive had that problem with several "old" games that i have bought as repacked versions (collections etc). Sometimes it seems they just forgot to modify copy protection to work with new disc or somethin as stupid as that. Never found any solution but to use those illegal methods.


----------



## benwins (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah it shows up in my computer, it comes up with the autorun thing and installs just wont play, dunno, got it off ebay, loOks new.


----------



## Chessman.exe (Feb 26, 2008)

well if you got it off ebay, anyone can get a box and copy the cd logo onto the cd and sell it. i'd say you just got punk'd.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Have you tried updating your CD/DVD firmware? Its a simple thing to do, just go to your CD/DVD manufactures website and find your drive, click drivers/firmware and get the latest, once downloaded if there is an update the exe would do the rest.


----------



## dancinangel67 (Mar 19, 2008)

Even thought it does not have scratches on the disk you can see.. i would go to a gamestop or other gaming or electornic store. they have disk cleaners there from anywhere for 10 to 25 USD. Also was the box that the disk came in, was it open when you got the box from ebay because it might have been used.


----------

